# Anything goes thread



## Lone Wolf (Feb 19, 2010)

*Well I will start,
All you motherfuckers can suck my fuckin dick lol*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

SUCK MY DICK YOU DIRTY SPIC JEW NIGGA BASTARD....NExT


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

You're all a buncha cum guzzling faggot spics!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Lick my fuckin ass you nasty bitch little wing lol


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

You're all dirty jews.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Lick my fuckin ass you nasty bitch little wing lol


 
You shouldn't talk about DaMayor's woman like that.  He's pretty protective.


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 19, 2010)

quit leak'n nigz


----------



## Big Danny (Feb 19, 2010)

You fucking moderators are a bunch of faggots that take it up the ass by weldingman, you guys can lick the underside of my nuts.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 19, 2010)

I like to put my vagina inside my vagina. FAGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Urban Dictionary: poop back and forth

Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Danny said:


> You fucking moderators are a bunch of faggots that take it up the ass by weldingman, you guys can lick the underside of my nuts.



*"Thanks for deducting reputation from this user."*


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Urban Dictionary: poop back and forth
> 
> Anyone ever tried this?



Dude, you need to get your Melon checked.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, you need to get your Melon checked.



Sweet, he skipped right past me. Yesss!!  I'm totally normal!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, you need to get your Melon checked.


 
Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, you need to get your Melon checked.


 
+1


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

*All you mother fuckers are small and are wannabe bb and cant do shit, someone sniff and eat my scat*


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

*i am the light and the way, i am the chosen one.*


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

*i need my asshole ate out, any bi's here*


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *i need my asshole ate out, any bi's here*


 
Saneslut or Roids1 might be able to be of some assistance.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Lick my fuckin ass you nasty bitch little wing lol




lol you have nooooooo idea. i'll spit on your nasty little starfish then strap up and give you a righteous pounding. you'll call me your daddy all night long.


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> *Well I will start,*
> *All you motherfuckers can suck my fuckin dick lol*


 and your mama too !!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

you cum-guzzling goat fuckers . . I wouldnt piss in you mouth if your gums were on fire!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

now suck on my fishstix bitches lol!


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> now suck on my fishstix bitches lol!


 yea what captain fish licks said !!!!!!  cra.... very in tim a dating....im scurrrred....


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

*I am the chosen one, now you fags go make daddy something to eat.*


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Ya'lls is a bunch a dirdy kniggars

and Al, you can kiss my fat nonhairy ass you old bald FUCK!


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

awwwww, fuck me !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol you have nooooooo idea. i'll spit on your nasty little starfish then strap up and give you a righteous pounding. you'll call me your daddy all night long.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone with 38 thousand posts has to be one lame ass faggot.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate white people except you guys your not liketheothers>>>crackers>i mean honkeys>>errrrr


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol you have nooooooo idea. i'll spit on your nasty little starfish then strap up and give you a righteous pounding. you'll call me your daddy all night long.


 
 mmmmmm....  And then what?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I hate white people except you guys your not liketheothers>>>crackers>i mean honkeys>>errrrr



Go fuck yourself you lazy ass porch monkey


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Go fuck yourself you lazy ass porch monkey


 
i'm not a porch monkey u half breed jew


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I hate white people except you guys your not liketheothers>>>crackers>i mean honkeys>>errrrr


 ^^^^^^ha ha ha...


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'm not a porch monkey u half breed jew


 
Enough of all these racist remarks! What does it matter if one is white or black or yellow or brown?? From now on, everyone is green. Got it? Okay.
Now that we got that out of the way.... 

Light green in the front and dark green move to the back!


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Enough of all these racist remarks! What does it matter if one is white or black or yellow or brown?? From now on, everyone is green. Got it? Okay.
> Now that we got that out of the way....
> 
> Light green in the front and dark green move to the back!


 ha ha ha...there's fmj sensative side ...awwwww, fuck that, come get black and blue !!!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

pitman your a goddamn idiot, you fucking retarded smiley face fucker.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> pitman your a goddamn idiot, you fucking retarded smiley face fucker.


 lick my god damned idiot fuckin retarded NUTS with a smiley face on you. youuu fucker you !!!!!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

eat shit bitch, lol hahahaha Guys all jokes aside, I really think the pitman is retarted. Pour bastard.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> eat shit bitch, lol hahahaha Guys all jokes aside, I really think the pitman is retarted. Pour bastard.


 
IT's POOR BASTARD >>U BASTARD>>>>>

I hate black pepper i hate whoopi goldberg lips.THE BACK OF *Forest  Whitaker* neck.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> IT's POOR BASTARD >>U BASTARD>>>>>
> 
> I hate black pepper i hate whoopi goldberg lips.THE BACK OF *Forest Whitaker* neck.


 
fuck you, you goddamn drunk. Go eat a fucking dognut you fat fuck.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> fuck you, you goddamn drunk. Go eat a fucking dognut you fat fuck.


 

ahaha i is only 215 lbs 6'0 my nigga u be the fat fuck ... acll and amablamp..speled it wrong,llol


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

You didnt get what I was saying did you, when I said amalance, dumb ass, 6'1" 255lbs 7% bf and looking whooooooooooo only as I can, man thats fat, lol, top 2% strongest bencher in the fucking world , whooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Im all over you tube, just look up westside barbell.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

*I am the light and the way*


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> IT's POOR BASTARD >>U BASTARD>>>>>
> 
> I hate black pepper i hate whoopi goldberg lips.THE BACK OF *Forest Whitaker* neck.


 welding man sucks to much fumes ....


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> pitman your a goddamn idiot, you fucking retarded smiley face fucker.


 i would fuck you pit style you  P O U R ...POOR bastered...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

I know u would fag, I am one sexy looking dude.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I know u would fag, I am one sexy looking dude.


 now thats gay....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Go fuck yourself you lazy ass porch monkey


 
I'm taking Porch Monkey back!






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I'm taking Porch Monkey back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +10


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *I am the light and the way*


 YOU betcha what color is the sky in your world...


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'm not a porch monkey u half breed jew



I am sorry I meant space monkey or moon cricket


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I am sorry I meant space monkey or moon cricket


 
thats better you dirty spic jew..


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

Pitman lives with his grandparents and goes from post to post all day and night hoping someone will talk with him. Has no job ,lives on foodstamps and is still on dial up and no im not trading you my juice for foodstamps, no means no asshole.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Pitman lives with his grandparents and goes from post to post all day and night hoping someone will talk with him. Has no job ,lives on foodstamps and is still on dial up and no im not trading you my juice for foodstamps, no means no asshole.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

My sky is black u nigger loving cock sucking fag, why u and that fag pitshit is even members on a bb forum is beyond me. u guttless bitch


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

*I am the chosen one*


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

Whats up Lone?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> My sky is black u nigger loving cock sucking fag, why u and that fag pitshit is even members on a bb forum is beyond me. u guttless bitch


 
damn nigga take the pin out of your pussy...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

damn this is better than aol


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 21, 2010)

Pitman you are so fucking retarded 'You are depriving some poor village of its Idiot.'


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2010)

Omfg Geared J lost his top!!

Must be a sign of him trying to combat his depression caused by a lack of Big Status.

And I feel slightly disappointed that Geared J went easy on me.. I thought I was worth more than that


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know what else to add. GJ pretty much laid it all out. For the record though, I only drove 300 miles. But, you're right about Eisenhower. Fuck!

You also didn't mention anything about sane's latent homosexuality.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2010)

see i would have repped GJ for his post but i can't the limit sucks. whoever wrote that part of the rep program should have to adopt the same rule for his wife's pussy. "nope sorry honey you need to spread it around first".


----------



## FMJ (Feb 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> see i would have repped GJ for his post but i can't the limit sucks. whoever wrote that part of the rep program should have to adopt the same rule for his wife's pussy. "nope sorry honey you need to spread it around first".


 


Oh LW.. that was soooo funny!!!
Too bad I can't rep you. I have to spread it too!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Ponyshow, congratulations on finally getting on the gear bandwagon. Yeah, i think i'll start my first cycle ever at 47. Its not even a cycle at your age its called TRT! At least you dont have to worry about hairloss, chrome dome!


 
I'm 46 and this is my 3rd cycle, eff-knob. 

Great post, Btw


You gear heads better hope your dome is as tanned and as pretty as mine when you have no lettuce left


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 21, 2010)

OH SHIT!  Call da amberlamps cuz GJ just fucked er'eone up in here!

Well, here goes:  I find you all to be good natured, intelligent, and respectable individuals who deserve accolades reserved for kings...except for that goat fucker Captain Fish Dicks or whatever his name in these days.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> alright im gonna set this bitch off.
> 
> Weldingman, you illiterate fuck. Try spell check before you click the 'submit reply' button! You're like a big jacked dumb fuck stereotype.
> 
> ...


 wowww you fuck , talking all that shit just because you and lonewolf are finally sucking each others cocks? sucking cocks don't make you tough, just gives you more mouth muscles to keep talking shit !!!!! stay gay you need the protein....


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Pitman you are so fucking retarded 'You are depriving some poor village of its Idiot.'


 but while you and geared jesus are sucking each others cocks...this retard is in your town and village making sure your sweet smelling pussy wife is not deprived , you fuckin idiot...


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Urban Dictionary: poop back and forth
> 
> Anyone ever tried this?


 
lol, that's some fucked up shit right there.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 21, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> lol, that's some fucked up shit right there.



My pun sense is tingling...

...not sure if serious?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 21, 2010)

Weldingman you sorry cock sucker you are nothing more than a undercover fag trying to suck all the members dicks, powerlifter my ass

Little Wing being here on Iron Forum is the most attention your sorry ass has ever had.

Geared Jackass You are a fucking loser you have no life whatsoever In real life you are just a lonely little boy that grew some muscle because nobody is gonna touch your penis anymore.

Capt reach around yes the name fits you well I am sure you and weldingfag
send pics of your cocks to each other via pm. Yes this is you http://www.redtube.com/5088 

Pitman you are the biggest fucking idiot I have ever met in my entire life you are most likely a skinny nigger that sucks dick for his next hit off the crack pipe.

Sanesloot the only reason you are on here is to chat to bodybuilders and jack off to flex magazine.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2010)

bah i'll take you all out with 1 punch...
guys with big cocks don't have time to post here.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 21, 2010)

It doesn't or never has taken to much to make me happy.  :  )

I love you all. 

JUST NOT PITMAN.

Being abusive & controlling to innocent animals, children, and LW...

HE NEEDS TO BE CLEANED


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2010)

Lonewolf loves to fondle pony's while having an assortment of cutlery rammed up his anus. A walking advertisement for AIDs.

Welderman is a haemaphilic pedaphile who bleeds from her vagina on a 5/2 day rotation

Hoglander was violently raped by a pack of chimps during a recent visit to Africa. Onlookers only watched a jeered, the shame will never leave him.

Geared Jesus is an insufferable circus midget, marked with post-teenage acne scars, a lisp and weak wrists. Failing in niche porn due to tren abuse, is now extorting homeless people for spare change.

The situation is a walking contridiction. The situation in the life of the situation is there is no situation. Never has, never will be. Lonely, hated, vilifiled.

DOMS is a coward. Beaten mercilessly as a child, now exacts revenge on tethered domestic animals . . after severely raping them before hand.

LittleWing's daughter Syn is also her sister. Recently released from their viking father's basement. Sick, depraved, diseased, unwanted. Except by the Capt 

Sprayherup, a decepid rat-like creature. Midnight rapist. Consumer of own ejaculate and feces.

roids1, interest in the elderly has turned to necrophilia. Raider of funeral homes, cemetry violator. A vast collection of stuffed vaginas line the walls of his basement.

sanesloot, sad, lonely . . shit-stained fingers from long-past encounters with homeless people. An ungodly body odour, is relagated to parents foul basement for remainder of days.

Ponyshow was once a youthfull and vibrant young spic. Sad and balding, has aged appallingly, resorting to cosmetic surgery. Suffers from rotting teeth and a prolapsed anus. 

GICH!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 22, 2010)

I have recently changed my veiws on abortion After meeting Pitman, I've decided I am in favor of abortion in cases of incest.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Just got back from my date with Miss Daisy. I Spent the better part of the evening in the ER after my she slipped and shattered her hip getting out of my Yukon. I still cant get over this Jet lag from chiner. Gonna down 12 natty ices and raid moms medicine cabinet for expired vikes and ortho-evra.
> 
> On second thought, i'll just head downstairs to the basement for some sandfilled weight training. My best friend Tim should stop by soon and we're gonna gangbang my Roids mannequin. I'll be mailing the doll out to Will-P when we're done along with some placebos i bought from Nutraplanet. Hopefully my offerings will extend to a lasting friendship.
> 
> ...



OMFG I LMFAO SO HARD.. I think all that laughing made me lose weight.

this thread is such a fucking EPIC WINNER


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a scary thought.  I hope I don't shatter anything during AP.  What am I gonna do when I'm Al's age?!?!?  I'll prolly be hangin' out at nursing homes with ensure and roses.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Ponyshow was once a youthfull and vibrant young spic. Sad and balding, has aged appallingly, resorting to cosmetic surgery. Suffers from rotting teeth and a prolapsed anus.


 
I would bet the house I look younger than you.......we should hit a club together and see who the chicks think is younger and wanna go home with......and I'm 10 fuckin' years older than you


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

Jake is 36 years old? Jake... start using Gears, or GTFO

Al, Will you be pinning Gears in your 60's?

Jay, will you ever consider platform shoes?

Roids, Have you ever considered women in their 60's? My mother is a good cook and she needs a Jack3d man in her life.

Niagraballs, Go beg BN to bring back those gay lame forums so you can ban me again and feel good about yourself

Saney (me), You are amazing. You'll be super sexy one day with this 1800 calorie diet that you're on. And you'll have six pack abs by the summer. Then the God of Gears will drive from NC to Jersey to introduce you to the Dark Side..

Willy P, Be expecting a leaky package..


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

My package is already leaking in anticipation.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That's a scary thought. I hope I don't shatter anything during AP. What am I gonna do when I'm Al's age?!?!? I'll prolly be hangin' out at nursing homes with ensure and roses.


 
 

Just make sure she has one of these and just flee the scene... you know Al has one!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Frankly, I'm a little pissed that I was excluded from all these insults so now I'm opening up the whip ass.

Situation.. your just a moron who's idea of smooth talking a woman is telling her you wack off everytime you think of her and trying to impress her with a 2 hour hard on.
Sane.. you pecs are the sorriest excuse for a chest I've ever seen! They're one step up from being inverted.
GJ uses a baseball cap to hide from everyone that he actually is a hemorphidite and is so short he has to run around in the shower just to get wet! 
Capt reach around, your fishsticks are so limp that the only one who could make a meal out of it is DaMayor.
Lone wolf.. you flea bitten fuck.. you're not special just because you can lick your own balls. 
Little Wing.. your fantasy threads are poorly written and belong in the inquirer
Roids1, instead of buying $70 dinners, just hand her this and be done with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DOMS.. you're not fooling anyone. We know you're actually the person behind the Big Smoothy ID, fucking terrorist.
Ponyshow.. Dude.. Well... you're just bald.

And pitstain... Let me sum up almost every fuckin thread you've ever written... . I know.. icons are easier than spelling. 

Now, next time you bastards are out to insult members, you better include me! Douches!


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

You've seen my chest?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 22, 2010)

lolol...
Everyone has! 



Sanesloot said:


> fine... fuck it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

fuck you guys!

Where's your pictures at?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> fuck you guys!
> 
> Where's your pictures at?


 
Oh no way.. I can't post a picture.
I'm not jacked enough.
But at least I knew that before posting one!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Frankly, I'm a little pissed that I was excluded from all these insults so now I'm opening up the whip ass.
> 
> Situation.. your just a moron who's idea of smooth talking a woman is telling her you wack off everytime you think of her and trying to impress her with a 2 hour hard on.
> 
> ...



you know i picked up a lot of things here one of my favorites was when someone, i think manic, referred to a little puckered asshole as a starfish.

nice avatar. 

and i see you have a LOT of time to post here.


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Uhhhgghhh Loads all over Sane's breasts!



That's it!!

YOU'RE CUT OFF!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> you know i picked up a lot of things here one of my favorites was when someone, i think manic, referred to an little puckered asshole as a starfish.
> 
> nice avatar.
> 
> and i see you have a LOT of time to post here.


 
Not just a starfish... a pink starfish in a speedo!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Not just a starfish... a pink starfish in a speedo!




with a flapper.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


>


 la la la ha ha ha roids 1 is gay..... happy i mean !!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


>



going to add this smiley!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> fuck you guys!
> 
> Where's your pictures at?



*Here is a pic of sanesloot and hoglander*





*Here is one of Pitman*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Uhhhgghhh Loads all over Sane's breasts!


 
 Are those sane's tits 4real?  I thought that was a 12 year old girl with some halfway descent pec/lat development!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 22, 2010)

Dem titties look scrumptious.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> *Here is a pic of sanesloot and hoglander*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a let down you fucking teaser. I was all ready to beat-off to pics of myself again.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

talkin bout dicks !!!!!! i washed nut sack laundry all day..beats the fuck out of calling roids1 for a donation to the haiti niggers... phone solicitations suck' s all your dicks.... you fuckin dick heads !!!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

OMFG!!! I just saw the 8x10 of sane's chest/tits on the other page! JFC that looks like a 12 year old girl with a hairy chest. I almost lost my whey shake over that shit!  Looks like saney could do some lactation pr0n.



Anyhoo, you ever been beat down and cornholed in the laundry room pitman?


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> OMFG!!! I just saw the 8x10 of sane's chest/tits on the other page! JFC that looks like a 12 year old girl with a hairy chest. I almost lost my whey shake over that shit! Looks like saney could do some lactation pr0n.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, you ever been beat down and cornholed in the laundry room pitman?


 noo!!! jack off bro when the dirty dirty come in.... never beat down by no bitches these faggots fear me straight up im big as hell put fear in all these niggas.....im from the hood of west side ....


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 22, 2010)

pitman said:


> noo!!! jack off bro when the dirty dirty come in.... never beat down by no bitches these faggots fear me straight up im big as hell put fear in all these niggas.....im from the hood of west side ....


 

Are you a neegro or cracker?


----------



## weldingman (Feb 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Weldingman you sorry cock sucker you are nothing more than a undercover fag trying to suck all the members dicks, powerlifter my ass
> 
> Little Wing being here on Iron Forum is the most attention your sorry ass has ever had.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck you , you goddamn half breeded spic, grow some legs you fucking frog and go get a green card and stop living of americans, you stanking ass spic nigger. Now go make me something to eat bitch.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Fuck you , you goddamn half breeded spic, grow some legs you fucking frog and go get a green card and stop living of americans, you stanking ass spic nigger. Now go make me something to eat bitch.


 yea ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ doushefag....


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Are you a neegro or cracker?


cracker from the waist up..nigro from the waist down if you get what i mean ...dont that make me a thug life wigger.?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol how about a list of unjacked ppl?

And I'm glad that everyone loves my tits. I actually starting playing with them and when I squeezed them, some Milk came out.. Tasted like shit but I'm sure it beats eating ur own semen


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a list of today's unjacked contributors.
Feel free to add your name if you're not listed. GICH! 

geezafella, VictorZ06, MCx2, bill66, Doublebase, *I Are Baboon*, man101, FMJ, Samonline, valantis, shy, rahaas, *Robert*+, Lethal Threath, yellowmoomba, brooster, boywidyn, Pylon, p0orfreak85, recapp, sprayherup, kbass, m11, Lone Wolf, fredlabrute, Sanesloot, Ponyshow, DOMS, soxmuscle, muscle talk, killphist, T_man, bandaidwoman, Kathybird, google, kyoun1e, *Gazhole*, Arther, mrtom, WillBrink, DaMayor, jmorrison, Mikhal, louie, min0 lee, klc9100, Buzzard, Little Wing, trifecta, mshelton, auyuxax, njc, SilentBob187, *Dale Mabry*, Phaedrus, JerseyDevil, AKIRA, REDDOG309, weldingman, sick karnt, nadirmg


----------



## Perdido (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok all you ungratefull not big maggots, I just negged pitman again so throw me some fucking reps dammit!

GYCH!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Lol how about a list of unjacked ppl?
> 
> And I'm glad that everyone loves my tits. I actually starting playing with them and when I squeezed them, some Milk came out.. Tasted like shit but I'm sure it beats eating ur own semen


 lol lmao..ha ha ha please excuse me !!! ha ha thats your chest?


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Ok all you ungratefull not big maggots, I just negged pitman again so throw me some fucking reps dammit!
> 
> GYCH!


awwww does that make you feel like a bigger homo?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Lol how about a list of unjacked ppl?
> 
> And I'm glad that everyone loves my tits. I actually starting playing with them and when I squeezed them, some Milk came out.. Tasted like shit but I'm sure it beats eating ur own semen


 
Actually, that was some of BFT's semen from where he titty fuck'd you just before you woke up this mornin.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Here's a list of today's unjacked contributors.
> Feel free to add your name if you're not listed. GICH!
> 
> geezafella, VictorZ06, MCx2, bill66, Doublebase, *I Are Baboon*, man101, FMJ, Samonline, valantis, shy, rahaas, *Robert*+, Lethal Threath, yellowmoomba, brooster, boywidyn, Pylon, p0orfreak85, recapp, sprayherup, kbass, m11, Lone Wolf, fredlabrute, Sanesloot, Ponyshow, DOMS, soxmuscle, muscle talk, killphist, T_man, bandaidwoman, Kathybird, google, kyoun1e, *Gazhole*, Arther, mrtom, WillBrink, DaMayor, jmorrison, Mikhal, louie, min0 lee, klc9100, Buzzard, Little Wing, trifecta, mshelton, auyuxax, njc, SilentBob187, *Dale Mabry*, Phaedrus, JerseyDevil, AKIRA, REDDOG309, weldingman, sick karnt, nadirmg


gearsmcgilf ????? gearsmcgilf ? what kinda gay name is that ? your child molesting daddy name you boy ???


----------



## weldingman (Feb 23, 2010)

*I am the light and the way*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *I am the light and the way*





i woke up for a second last night and i was saying/thinking that in my sleep lol.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i woke up for a second last night and i was saying/thinking that in my sleep lol.


 thats true love littlewing..but thats weldermans nightmare the on going welds in his sleep bout work...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 23, 2010)

*I am the chosen one.*
*I think me and my little wing are meant to be.*


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2010)

I think Weldingman needs to unplug his bf's ass, and find a fat girl for comfort in his stressful time.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *I am the chosen one.*
> *I think me and my little wing are meant to be.*


----------



## weldingman (Feb 24, 2010)

Dont think sugar, its true my anal loving mommy.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Dont think sugar, its true my anal loving mommy.


 
That's a little distrurbing.  I hope this dialogue will continue though.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's a little distrurbing. I hope this dialogue will continue though.


 
A little?!?


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

you dirty little bosterdz


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's a little distrurbing. I hope this dialogue will continue though.


 
Disturbing? I cant help if I like nasty women who loves anal. Me being a kinky freak is disturbing to you, sorry pal. Go read a playboy mag.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Disturbing? I cant help if I like nasty women who loves anal. Me being a kinky freak is disturbing to you, sorry pal. Go read a playboy mag.


 
Not the anal thing, the mommy thing.  But like I said, I hope the dialogue continues.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

i keep suspecting weldingman is vanity


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Disturbing? I cant help if I like nasty women who loves anal. Me being a kinky freak is disturbing to you, sorry pal. Go read a playboy mag.


 hmmmmmmm? welderman likes shit stuck up his ass and the women to pull it out...thats where them jellybeans went...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Disturbing? I cant help if I like nasty women who loves anal. Me being a kinky freak is disturbing to you, sorry pal. Go read a playboy mag.


 
Im giving the AP to this blokes wife because he's into all that nasty arse pounding, covered in vomit, period discharge and scat eating fetishes that you are into weldingman  . .each to their own chief


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *I am the chosen one.*
> *I think me and my little wing are meant to be.*


 
I claim the madhatter..


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Im giving the AP to this blokes wife because he's into all that nasty arse pounding, covered in vomit, period discharge and scat eating fetishes that you are into weldingman  . .each to their own chief


AWWWWWWWWWWWW THATS THE NASTIEST post ive ever heard on this forum.... gooo captain fish licks!!!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

little wing said:


> i keep suspecting weldingman is vanity


 

* huh ?*


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i keep suspecting weldingman is vanity


 
You mean this guy?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

um, sorta.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

well i havent known a buff guy who didnt look in the mirrow. I'm just so fucking fine, I must be the chosen one, nothing wrong with admiring yourself. Im fine , strong as a bull, very wealthy and look only as I can. What can I say! thats why men hate me and women want me, married or single, young or grannies, fat or skinny, rich or poor. They all need loving from the chosen one.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> well i havent known a buff guy who didnt look in the mirrow. I'm just so fucking fine, I must be the chosen one, nothing wrong with admiring yourself. Im fine , strong as a bull, very wealthy and look only as I can. What can I say! thats why men hate me and women want me, married or single, young or grannies, fat or skinny, rich or poor. They all need loving from the chosen one.


ha ha amen...what kinda welder are you ?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

i used to make n sell welding caps.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright if you're gonna throw my name around kindly tell me what "jacked" and "unjacked" mean.







.... no, I don't get out much.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

muscular n puny


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh OK.  I can live with that.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

jacked isn't good on a girl.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

The weldingman is *fucking jacked.* So you made (skull caps) huh? short for welding caps and pitshit to answer you, Tig, mig, stick, fluxcore, SMAW, GMAW,TMAW, Underwater. Now go make daddy something to eat bitch.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

Im a delicate jacked with women


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> The weldingman is *fucking jacked.* So you made (skull caps) huh? short for welding caps and pitshit to answer you, Tig, mig, stick, fluxcore, SMAW, GMAW,TMAW, Underwater. Now go make daddy something to eat bitch.


 oh jeez you sound like patricks fat ass !!!!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

Why did you stop selling welding caps littlewing?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Why did you stop selling welding caps littlewing?


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> oh jeez you sound like patricks fat ass !!!!


 

Auh, sorry dipshit no fat here, only primechoice.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Auh, sorry dipshit no fat here, only primechoice.


ok i just asked you a question bout welding didnt think you would get so uptight bout it !!!!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

I answered your question. What isnt that u dont understand.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I answered your question.


 and you did well thank you...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 25, 2010)

YW, well goodnite all daddy has to get his nightly sleep in. After work I have to go ripp some steel up at the gym. Goodnite Littlewing.
*I am the light and the way.*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Why did you stop selling welding caps littlewing?



it was years ago in a town i lived in at the time there were a few welding shops. i took like $20 of materials and turned it into $90 worth of hats in an evening. they were reversible so you got two looks. my stepbrother started doing it n showed me how. stopped doing it when i moved.


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it was years ago in a town i lived it i took like $20 of materials and turned into $90 worth of hats in an evening. they were reversible so you got two looks. my stepbrother started doing it n showed me how. stopped doing it when i moved.


 were they the ones that covered over the sides of your face to shield you from welders flash?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> were they the ones that covered over the sides of your face to shield you from welders flash?



no just small hats with small brims to protect your scalp.

i might have a pic of 1 somewhere i'll look for 1 n post it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanna see Little Wing's Ass.. 

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## weldingman (Feb 26, 2010)

I cant show you my baby's ass, she wont like that.


----------



## pitman (Feb 27, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I cant show you my baby's ass, she wont like that.


 moleting babies too...queers discuss me oh robert this fag in the closet should be  butt nasty...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I cant show you my baby's ass, she wont like that.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Feb 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> moleting babies too...queers discuss me oh robert this fag in the closet should be  butt nasty...


 
Man u dont make any goddamn since. Looks like your dial up keeps freezing on u. Or are u just plain fucking retarted. Did grandmother make u some milk and cookies tonight fatty? You should be living on your on now pitman after all these years.


----------

